# kann curse client nicht installieren



## MrKyro (29. Juni 2011)

hallo zsm.

weiss nicht ob ich hier im richtigen forum bin, weil bei curse gibt es kein GE-forum. :/

nun zu meinem problem: ich hab mir die setup.exe datei runtergeladen und will den curse client nun installieren. es taucht aber nach einer weile immer dieses fenster auf: Mein Link
danke für hilfe =)

ecit: hab windows xp. also bis zu den abg's geht alles. dann lädt er die files runter und installiert diese. dann kommt diese meldung...


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Juni 2011)

"Details" wären vielleicht noch hilfreich gewesen.

Hast du das Setup als Admin ausgeführt?


*Edit:
Ok ich habe mich bei Curse mal ein bisschen im Forum umgesehen. Hast du Netframework in der Version 4 schon installiert? Falls du was älteres hast (3.5) installiere mal 4.0.

Danach bitte neu starten und dann versuche noch mal den Curse-Client zu installieren.

*Good Luck^^


Download Netframework 4


----------



## Zentoro (5. Juli 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> "Details" wären vielleicht noch hilfreich gewesen.
> 
> Hast du das Setup als Admin ausgeführt?
> 
> ...



In einem anderen THread hieß es, man soll 4.0 runterschmeissen und 3.5 wieder aktivieren. Ich bin verwirrt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. Juli 2011)

Der Curse Client läuft mit dem Framework 3.5 SP1.

Aber wichtig wäre wirklich, was unter Details steht. Es deutet darauf hin, dass irgenwelche Runtime-Dateien fehlen.


----------

